# Towing Capacity Worksheet



## TeamCyBo (Oct 22, 2011)

Hi folks, I came accross this worksheet last night. It is in Excel but I'm sure it can be converted if someone needs to. Take a look and see if it works for you. Comments and suggestions welcome.

http://www.popupexplorer.com/files/TowingCapacityWorksheet.xls

Bo


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

TeamCyBo said:


> Hi folks, I came accross this worksheet last night. It is in Excel but I'm sure it can be converted if someone needs to. Take a look and see if it works for you. Comments and suggestions welcome.
> 
> http://www.popupexplorer.com/files/TowingCapacityWorksheet.xls
> 
> Bo


this sheet, along with very many I have seen, does have one significant flaw. It looks like it works fine if your NOT using a Weight distributing hitch. If your using a weight distributing hitch, it doesn't account for the weight shift between the TV and trailer. Again, this is a flaw I've seen in every spreadsheet. Also, without another sheet that would calculate the effect of a WDH, it's not easy to account for the weight transfers. And it would take lots of measurements and weights that wouldn't be easy for most of us to do. The tough measurement would be measuring the actual spring bar force. So, IMHO,like most of the spreadsheets I've seen it is good to show you how close you are to GVW and GCVW, and tell you if your close to your axle limits. But to determine actual axle weights, you end up needing to go to a scale anyway, since a WDH will change all your actual axle weights.


----------

